
Client Portal – Manage your interactions in a better way – Producto - kandhan_kuhan
https://producto.cyces.co
======
senthiran
Pretty interesting! If it really solves client communication gaps and delays -
would love it. Reminds me of Basecamp, but i guess this is more with client
specific interactions like payments, NPS scores?

~~~
kandhan_kuhan
Yes, Client Interaction Management is different from Project Management, we
are trying to build the layer which handles interactions with client and keeps
them on the loop of the updates. Yes, we are trying out payments but its still
in early stages, actively listening to the market requirements and making
changes.

